# Is Lebron Coming to the Lakers in 2018



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Simple question. The story seems to keep picking up steam. I believe both James and George are coming. I really do. Makes too much sense for Lebron not to want to do a LA based superteam with his current hopeless Cavs situation

Lebron to Lakers circumstantial evidence: https://twitter.com/SerenaWinters/status/887419542535675904

PG circumstantial evidence: https://clutchpoints.com/paul-george-tweeted-god-is-good-right-as-lakers-won-summer-league/
:manbearpig:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lebron only attended one SL game. Philly vs Lakers. Lebron wore a purple tshirt with a gold necklace. That wasn't by accident. Dude is putting Cleveland on notice that they better get their shit in order asap.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

If he comes he absolutely will not be able to pull off the power moves trying to control the team and their player decisions. Lakers are not the Cavs and Lebron will be declining in ability. He can be GOAT Lonzo's side kick, ha


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I feel insane for even thinking this, but something in me just feels like its going to happen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lebron only attended one SL game. Philly vs Lakers. Lebron wore a purple tshirt with a gold necklace. That wasn't by accident.


If that was really a "sign" that is some childish ass shit...which he has done before.

That shit wont slide in LALA land. 

Fuck the Dwight billboards...Lakers will never be hostage to a players whims again

:dwight:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> If that was really a "sign" that is some childish ass shit...which he has done before.
> 
> That shit wont slide in LALA land.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was a subliminal sign to us. I think it was a shot at Cleveland ownership. Once again, Lakers are being leveraged for somebody else's gain. Even the players are doing this now. The elite talents know that every single think they wear, like on social media, or say will be scrutinized. Lebron isn't stupid. He knows what it will look like if he shows up to catch Lonzo Ball at a Laker SL game and then doesn't show up to his own teammates SL game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't think it was a subliminal sign to us. I think it was a shot at Cleveland ownership. Once again, Lakers are being leveraged for somebody else's gain. Even the players are doing this now. The elite talents know that every single think they wear, like on social media, or say will be scrutinized. Lebron isn't stupid. He knows what it will look like if he shows up to catch Lonzo Ball at a Laker SL game and then doesn't show up to his own teammates SL game.


Oh Im with you, I get that it was a shot at the Cavs if it was a shot at anybody, certainly not the Lakers....and its absolutely childish.

He would do "The Decision II" if he had his way and didnt get all the backlash that came with it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching Lonzo zip passes to him and PG would be so fun to watch. That said, LeBrln coming to LA is something I think could happen but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

LeBron, George, Ball and Ingram are called "Super team Like".

52 wins in the regular season, 5th seed

Likely to be knocked out by deep Spurs in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

LeBron 35 million

George 30M

Avery Bradley 16M

6 rookies contract 20M

Total 101 Million reach salary cap.

Lopez $15M

Julius Randle 12M

KCP 20M

2 Vet Min 5M

Total 14 Contracts at $217 million payroll and lx taxes.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^BS is getting nervous


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

No and I hope he doesn't. Too late in his career and we still wouldn't beat the Warriors.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Well this possibility just went wayyy up. 

Thanks Uncle Drew. 

Man, it would be so satisfying to see Dan Gilbert lose his two franchise players in a 12 month span.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Celtics in the Finals for the next 4+ years...uhhhh...GO WARRIORS until further notice

...and yes, Fuck Dan Gilbert


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is EXACTLY the kind of stupid "cryptic" stuff I hate from Lebron....dude you're a grown man, say how you feel

https://sports.yahoo.com/lebron-mee...ings-trade-request-shocked-nba-212607613.html


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

LeBron has a better chance to join Celtics or 76ers than Lakers.

Why? He is 34.5 yrs old (first playoffs with new team)

In the east, 34.5 yrs old = 32.5 yrs old

In the west, 34.5 yrs old = 36.5 yrs old


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Classic Lebron Shitposting...wishing Magic happy birthday...mmmmhmmmm

https://twitter.com/KingJames/statu...com/os/yc/html/embed-iframe-min.7f33a83d.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

https://twitter.com/sheridanhoops/status/897906465960316929



> NBA source said today: "This will be LeBron's final season in Cleveland. He is 100 percent leaving. Relationship with owners beyond repair."


----------

